

Ripple can now make payments to Bitcoin accounts - nemonoko
https://ripple.com/blog/bitcoin-bridge-lets-ripple-users-make-payments-to-bitcoin-accounts/

======
r3demon
Ripple is controlled by a corporation, unlike Bitcoin it is fragile and
useless.

~~~
nemonoko
It is useful. Have you ever traded currencies on Ripple? It's awesome.

And once it is fully open, it will not be controlled by anyone.

